# Sony Xplod CDX-4000X problems...help



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

ok so this chick I know brianne bought like a 500 dollar alpine head unit and sold me her Xplod head unit for 40 bux, its the CDX-4000X model...in her car it was fine, she had cd's with small scratches and such, and they played just fine, only when there was a large scratch or something would it skip. I've had it in my car now for about 2 months...and even my cd's with HARELINE scratches just go CRAZY in that cd player. And something odd...today I was listening to my Hybrid CD, and at work I listened to the last song like 3 times in a row, and not one skip or anything, now i've had the cd in the cd player all day without taking it out once, and on the way home from my gf's house tonight I put it on the last song again...and it wouldnt play straight for more than 4 or 5 seconds without skipping and jumping back and forth...its really pissing me off and im SOO ready to buy another cd player...just wondering if anyone knows something I can do to fix this one and maybe save myself some money? thanx.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I've gone through some similar frustration with a few Sony CD recievers and my PS2, it seems that the lasers in the Sony's are extremely sensitive and any small particles of dirt, or dust, or even cigarette smoke( can create a film on the lens)will destroy it's ability to read cd's. What i did was carefully take every one of them apart( not at the same time of course) and get a Q-tip and stretch out the cotton a little so it's "puffy" or you can use a cotton ball if it will fit, put some rubbing alcohol on the Q-tip or cotton( not soaked just damp), then gently wipe off the lens using a different area of the cotton each time you wipe. Several people have told me not to do this because i might "mess something up", but i have had no trouble so far after the cleaning. This is basicly the same thing as getting one of those cd lens cleaners that has the little brushes on the bottom of the cd to wipe off the lens except my method seems to clean the lens more thouroughly IMO.


----------



## bradg (Dec 28, 2003)

it is a sony problem, they have a big problem with their lazers. you can try a lense cleaner, might help, not sure though.


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

thanx you 2, I'll try the lense cleaner cd, I had the same problem with my PS2 and I took it apart and cleaned the lazer and reset the laser height and all...it fixed it so it works about 80% of the time so yeah...thanx yall


----------

